# Blüten unserer Kakteen & anderen Sukkulenten 2015



## Echinopsis (25. Juni 2015)

Moin,

wen`s interessiert - ich habe mal ein aktuelles Album mit Blütenbilder der letzten Tage/Wochen angelegt.
Zu finden in meinem Profil: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/kakteen-2015.2901/

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

Hier mal was das ich bei meiner Schwester aufgenommen hab
  
Die hat eine ganze Wanne voll von dem Teil

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2015)

Hi,

dieses Jahr blühen auch endlich mal meine Opuntia polycantha Hyb. in rot und rosa

letzten Monat rund 8 Jahre nach Aussaat auch zum erste male die Rosenwurze

MfG Frank


----------



## Mondragor (1. Juli 2015)

Hmm, glaub das sind auch sukkulente?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2015)

Mondragor schrieb:


> Hmm, glaub das sind auch sukkulente?
> Anhang anzeigen 149035


Hi,

ja, Crassulaceae, Unterfamilie Sempervivoideae sind auch Sukkulenten


----------



## Mondragor (2. Juli 2015)

Danke @Knoblauchkröte


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2015)

Meine Erste Kaktenblüte.


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> sind auch Sukkulenten


Na dann kann ich ja auch unser Garagendach zeigen.
 

 

 

 

Leider zu spät...aber im Hintergrund lauern schon die nächsten Blüten
 
petra


----------

